# Anyone use a motorcycle gauge cluster?



## MK2ABAGOLF (Aug 20, 2013)

Hey everyone. I am JUST getting started on strip/tear down of my 89 ABA golf. I plan on using it for mostly AutoX, Time Attack and short agility stuff. And right now, it has to be on the cheap. Does anyone use a motorcycle gauge cluster in their track car instead of stock or building a custom cluster? Looking for something that has all functioning gauges (no dummies) but is less expensive than piecing one together. At least until I have the means to invest in the good stuff. Thanks!


----------



## MK2ABAGOLF (Aug 20, 2013)

Nobody! Really! Well has anyone seen one being used than?


----------



## shortshiftstudios (Jun 4, 2013)

The logistics of trying to adapt motorcycle guages to a car would be a nightmare... Why do you want to change the stock cluster out anyway? It's simple, light, and easy to hook up. My track car used stock guages, with a shift light used as a low oil pressure idiot light. With guages in a racecar, 2 things are important IMO - simplicity (less things to break) and keeping instrumentation to a minimum - yes, minimum. Too many guages distract me when I'm driving. All I NEED when at the track are a tach and oil pressure idiot light mounted in my sight line... A coolant guage and fuel guage are nice, but not critical... (and they are in the stock cluster already) You shouldn't have to worry about either in short races. A low cost option would be to use guages from a MK1. Some came with Volt, oil temp, and oil pressure, and can be had cheaply at a pick n pull...


----------



## MK2ABAGOLF (Aug 20, 2013)

I appreciate the input. Thank you.


----------

